# Surgery date



## LLovett (Jun 22, 2009)

What date should be used for a single surgery that spans 2 calendar days? They started on 1/20 at 23:28 and ended on 1/21 at 0218. I am thinking it should be the start date but I have no reference for this. 


Thanks

Laura, CPC


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 22, 2009)

That is a really good question. It seems that I have come across this before so I did a little research for myself as well. The website below has some information on it (along with A LOT of other info). Anyway, take a look at the top of page 8 and the top of page 43. I am inclined to think that you were right about the admit date, but now I am not so sure. I will keep looking and let you know if I find anymore information on this. 

www.cms.hhs.gov/EOG/downloads/EO 0659.pdf


----------



## LLovett (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Leslie I really appreciate the help.

I am looking too and can't find anything that specific. I'm sure there has to be something with the number of complex many hour/several surgeon procedures that are done. Unfortunately mine was just a time of day issue...


Laura, CPC


----------



## lisigirl (Jun 22, 2009)

I always bill under the date the surgery started.

Lisi, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 22, 2009)

*Date surgery started*

We define the DOS as the date surgery was started.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 24, 2009)

I spoke with my manager and she said the same as Tessa. Use the date the surgery started. I am still researching, though, just in case.


----------

